# Colors in Java Applet ?



## Perffy15 (30. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in Java Programmierung und deshalb wollte ich euch etwas fragen und zwar, wie kann ich ein einfaches Applet erstellen mit backgraound color, aber nicht diese normale colors, sondern z.b. HEX ?
Kann jemand mir ein einfaches Beispiel geben.

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2005)

HEX sind auch einfache int Werte:

```
setBackground(new Color(0x00FF00));
```


----------



## Perffy (30. Apr 2005)

danke dir


----------

